Ask HN: Which messenger do you use on your phone? - startupflix
======
randomerr
Facebook Messenger for friend and family that can't use SMS (or understand
texting.) Google Voice for everything thing else. I really like Line, Quidd
(don't judge) and Telegram. But I use them more as BBS services then a true
messenger app.

~~~
startupflix
What's quidd?

------
smt88
Franz on desktop. It uses 3GB of RAM and doesn't allow shortcuts to open
individual services, but this is where we are in 2018. The slow death of
interoperability has ruined messaging.

------
wingi
On my android: Threema, Slack, HipChat, Telegram, Hangouts & WhatsApp - this
is the only option to reach 99% of chatting. In Germany / my list of WhatApp
user is decreasing.

~~~
startupflix
So what's the reason behind people flocking from WhatsApp?

~~~
wingi
In Germany, people are very concerned about ongoing data scandals on Facebook
and this is one reaction.

------
ntw1103
IRC, and matrix. I use trillian5 with a custom skin as the client on my
laptop, and riot on my phone.

